# Disque dur seagate ne fonctionne pas



## Dirtix (5 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

J'ai acheté un disque dur seagate expansion 2,5" 1To pour mon MBP. 
J'ai voulu transférer mes fichiers de mon disque dur multimédia vers ce nouveau disque dur mais impossible de copier coller les fichiers dessus.... Pourtant il est bien détecté par mon Mac. 
J'ai pu remarqué comme différence que mon DD multmédia est en fat alors que ce nouveau DD externe est en NTFS. 

Merci d'avance de me venir en aide ^^

Clément.


----------



## marvel63 (5 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
OSX ne sait pas écrire en standard sur un disque NTFS.
Deux solutions : 
- si le disque ne servira qu'au Mac - tu reformates au format HFS+
- sinon c'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/ecriture-sur-une-partition-ntfs-depuis-mac-os-x-167167.html


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

La solution 1 est vraiment préférable si ton DD reste dans un univers Mac (schéma de partition GUID et format HFS+).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

marvel63 a dit:


> - sinon c'est ici : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/ecriture-sur-une-partition-ntfs-depuis-mac-os-x-167167.html



Pas du tout, c'est là, en fait ! :hein:


----------



## marvel63 (5 Juillet 2011)

bah j'étais pas loin 

merci d'avoir rectifié.


----------



## Dirtix (5 Juillet 2011)

Principalement pour le Mac mais aussi des fois sur des pc


----------



## Dirtix (5 Juillet 2011)

J'ai installé NTFS Mounter et SL NTFS mais rien ne marche je ne peux toujours rien copier sur le DD... merci de m'aider que si sa ne fonctionne pas je le renvoie.

A+ ; )


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Vire ces trucs (proprement), et essaies avec la version d'essai de Paragon NTFS: http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/
Tu seras fixé.


----------



## Dirtix (5 Juillet 2011)

Ah oui la ça fonctionne... mais que pendant 10 jours, donc que faire ? :S


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Dirtix a dit:


> Ah oui la ça fonctionne... mais que pendant 10 jours, donc que faire ? :S


 
Ensuite si cela te convient achète la licence, c'est pourtant simple


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Pas forcément mais au moins le disque n'a pas de pb.

Donc si tu veux une solution gratuite (et beaucoup plus lente), tu désinstalles Paragon NTFS et tu installes MacFuse et NTFS-3G (pas Tuxera, hein)
http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/2010/09/ntfs-3g-for-mac-os-x-201088.html


----------



## Dirtix (5 Juillet 2011)

D'accord merci, je vous tiendrais au jus quand je l'aurais fais.

Mais comment ça se fait que NTFS mounter ne fonctionne pas ?

On peut pas formater le DD en FAT32 ? c'est quoi la différence avec NTFS ?

MERCI ! ; )


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Donc si tu veux une solution gratuite (et beaucoup plus lente), tu désinstalles Paragon NTFS et tu installes MacFuse et NTFS-3G (pas Tuxera, hein)
> http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
> http://macntfs-3g.blogspot.com/2010/09/ntfs-3g-for-mac-os-x-201088.html



Le mieux est d'utiliser Mac Fusion, qui permet d'installer tout ça au travers d'une interface graphique, sans avoir à tapoter dans le terminal !

Cela dit, Paragon NTFS vaut son prix, il est au moins deux à trois fois plus rapide que MacFuse !


----------



## edd72 (5 Juillet 2011)

Dirtix a dit:


> On peut pas formater le DD en FAT32 ? c'est quoi la différence avec NTFS ?



Oui, si tu veux tu peux le formatter en FAT32, il sera accessible en lecture/écriture sous Windows et OS X.
Mais tu ne pourras pas y mettre de fichier de taille supérieure à 4Go.


----------



## Larme (5 Juillet 2011)

Le formater implique aussi effacer ce qu'il y a dessus, et donc copier momentanément les fichiers sur un autre support...


----------



## Dirtix (6 Juillet 2011)

Ben je n'ai rien dessus pour le moment et je ne pense pas avoir de contenu supérieur à 4go, enfin je vais y réfléchir.

par contre ce matin quand j'ai allumé mon MAC j'ai eu droit à : "No bootable device insert boot disk and press any key" j'ai donc démarré en restant appuyé sur ALT mais apparemment sa le referra au prochain démarrage.

Vous pensez que ce problème est lié au NTFS ? Comment y remédier ? 

Merci encore pour votre aide. ; )


----------



## edd72 (6 Juillet 2011)

Dirtix a dit:


> Vous pensez que ce problème est lié au NTFS ?



Non



Dirtix a dit:


> Comment y remédier ?



Vérifie dans les prefs système, dans démarrage que le boot selectionné est bien sur ton disque OS X.


----------



## Dirtix (6 Juillet 2011)

C'est bon sa re fonctionne, j'espère que sa me le fera pas trop régulièrement.

Pour en revenir au DD a part le fait de ne pas pouvoir copier de fichiers plus gros que 4Go dans un FAT32, c'est quoi la différence avec le NTFS ?

Comment le formater en FAT32 ?

Merci A+ ; )


----------



## edd72 (6 Juillet 2011)

Dirtix a dit:


> C'est bon sa re fonctionne, j'espère que sa me le fera pas trop régulièrement.
> 
> Pour en revenir au DD a part le fait de ne pas pouvoir copier de fichiers plus gros que 4Go dans un FAT32, c'est quoi la différence avec le NTFS ?
> 
> ...



C'est la principale différence (pour les autres je te laisse bouquinner http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32 http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS).
Si tu as un besoin impératif d'utiliser ce disque sous OS X et Windows et si tu n'as aucun besoin de mettre des fichiers de plus de 4Go, la FAT32 devrait convenir. L'exFAT (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT) pourrait convenir aussi.


----------



## Dirtix (6 Juillet 2011)

Comme je vais l'utiliser pour ma PS3 et que le NTFS n'est pas supporté je vais surement le formaté en FAT32, pouvez vous m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour le formatage ? j'ai cherché dans les réglages et les infos du DD mais j'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## edd72 (6 Juillet 2011)

--> Utilitaire de Disques dans Utilitaires


----------



## Dirtix (8 Juillet 2011)

Je possède aussi un DD Externe multimédia de 500go, est ce qu'il est possible de le faire passé de FAT32 à NTFS celui là ? ^^

Merci... je pense que c'est la dernière question


----------



## edd72 (8 Juillet 2011)

Oui, tout DD est formattable dans le système de fichier que tu veux (FAT, NTFS, FAT32, ReiserFS, HFS+, ext2....)
Bien sûr, tout (re)formattage efface son contenu.

Pour le DD "multimedia", vérifier la notice (voir si le système "multimédia" lit le NTFS).


----------



## Dirtix (8 Juillet 2011)

Okay il ne me reste plus qu'a retrouver la notice^^ 

Je fais tout ça et je vous tiens au courant si j'ai un soucis.

Encore merci !


----------



## Dirtix (8 Juillet 2011)

formatage en FAT32 réussi, merci pour l'aide ! A+


----------

